# Cracking Boo's butcher block



## denachere (Jul 15, 2015)

My butcher block is starting to crakc and I've only had it for less than two years.  I tried to email the company to no avail.  Does anyone know what I can do to remedy this problem.  These blocks are so expensive you would think they would last a lot longer.  I will also post this to twitter.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Conduct a search in this here forum for Boos. You are not alone with your complaint concerning poor QC and Boos' customer service. They seem to have gone down hill and the brand of cutting board to get nowadays would be BoardSmith of NC. But you may have to stand in line to get yours. They're really very well made boards.

Here's the thread hosting a complaint like yours:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79296/john-boos-butcher-block-cracked-no-answer-from-tech-support


----------

